# ALADAR GETS MEDEIVAL ON OPUNTIA



## DeanS (Aug 6, 2010)

Been too long since I threw a shot of Aladar up for the masses to enjoy! With all the talk of opuntia, I thought this would amuse...fruit first, of course!


----------



## Missy (Aug 6, 2010)

I love Aladar. How does he always look so clean?


----------



## DeanS (Aug 6, 2010)

Lotsa time in the kiddie pool!


----------



## chadk (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice shot


----------



## DeanS (Aug 6, 2010)

BTW, that's no illusion...he has HAZEL eyes!


----------



## terryo (Aug 6, 2010)

What a gorgeous tort. Stunning.


----------



## Fireluv007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Heheh! He looks like he's angry at the cactus. Or playing T-rex... Raaarrr!
Great shot, he looks amazing.


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 6, 2010)

LMAO!! What a great pic!! A great pic. Wow!

teri


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

Haha love it!


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (Aug 6, 2010)

That is the cutest picture. Would you be mad if I use it as a walpaper.


----------



## Isa (Aug 6, 2010)

Amazing Pic!! Aladar is beautiful


----------



## Candy (Aug 6, 2010)

Of course fruit first.  That's like putting a candy bar and a sandwich in front of a child which do you think they'd choose first? I love the title of this thread just had to laugh before I even opened it.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 7, 2010)

I've mentioned this before, but it's worth repeating. Anyone can use any photo I post for wallpaper or any PERSONAL use. If you use it on a website, just make sure you embed a photo credit. Just don't let me catch anybody trying to make a profit off my pictures...


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 7, 2010)

What a great shot! Such a handsome little guy


----------



## hali (Aug 7, 2010)

fab pic x


----------



## movealongmosey (Aug 7, 2010)

The stage was set... the sun was out. It was Aladar's time to get even with the opuntia.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 7, 2010)

very nice shot of that blonde boy , seems to really * dig * that cacti!
JD~


----------



## -JM (Aug 7, 2010)

that's an awesome image! Great caption, too  Love.


----------



## mightyclyde (Aug 7, 2010)

Aladar is such a stud.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh, the poor cactus!

It never had a chance, not even thorns would have stopped that big bully.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 10, 2010)

Fireluv007 said:


> Heheh! He looks like he's angry at the cactus. Or playing T-rex... Raaarrr!
> Great shot, he looks amazing.



Funny you should say that because he 'attacks' everything he eats...even the grass.


----------

